# Bluespark or Chip Express



## Fenstermaker1 (Feb 20, 2015)

I have a 2014 535d. I am looking for a simple tuner box. Anyone have any experience with either one of the above?

They are both set up to work with the ECU, not to fool it. They are not preloaded maps but live fuelers.

Thanks


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

Fenstermaker1 said:


> I have a 2014 535d. I am looking for a simple tuner box. Anyone have any experience with either one of the above?
> 
> They are both set up to work with the ECU, not to fool it. They are not preloaded maps but live fuelers.


Haven't heard of either of them. JBD and RaceChip along with a couple others seem to be most popular (by far). There are a couple others: DTUK ... Have you searched this forum well? they're all mentioned in various threads.


----------



## LycanNyc (Apr 11, 2012)

floydarogers said:


> Haven't heard of either of them. JBD and RaceChip along with a couple others seem to be most popular (by far). There are a couple others: DTUK ... Have you searched this forum well? they're all mentioned in various threads.


:thumbup: 
Most of the F15 35d folks throughout different boards have Racechip


----------

